# Indian Passport Renewal for Minor in Sydney with VFS



## rajivlochen (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,
I have applied for Indian Passport renewal with VFS on 13th Jan for my son who is a minor. The processing time they said was 6 to 8 weeks. I have booked flight tickets to India for 14th Feb sometime in December last year without knowing the minimum passport validity required to travel back to Australia. Only after speaking to VFS on 11th Jan i had this information and had processed my application soon after. My flight tickets cannot be rescheduled or cancelled or refunded. Checked with Indian embassy and they said the passport is issued at CGI sydney and gone to New Delhi for printing/dispatching and as soon its received will be sent to me.
Does anyone know how long does the printing/dispatching take in India? How long does this renewal process take?


----------



## VVICK (Aug 8, 2016)

*Minor's passport renewal*

Hi rajivlochen

I hope you did not have any issues with your travel and your passport situation was resolved.

I am in a similar boat as you and was wondering if you would be able to help me.

Appreciate if you could please confirm the time it took you to receive your son's renewed passport in Sydney.

Thank you.


----------



## sumsharma (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Rajivlochan, VVick,

I am in the same situation. Applied for passport renewal for my 5-year-old.

Please suggest how much they took in your case.

Thanks


----------

